# Project boat... 18' Starcraft CC



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Just picked up a project boat and will be spending this winter redoing it. Not a scratch or dent on it. Transom will need redone and a new floor. Also noticed some rivets that are missing heads. Almost seems like they corroded and popped on the way home? I'll try to post pics as we go.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

That will be interesting to see your progress along the way. Good luck!


----------



## Richardstover3 (Jun 13, 2017)

What year is that boat?


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

1981


----------



## Richardstover3 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sweet my buddy found a 1979 star craft 22 ft cc v5 guy good it new used it 3 yes and passed away kids push it out in a Field and its sat there till this spring. It had trees growing in it. We are re doing it new every thing! Just got the 79 evinrude 175 out of the shop said it was good to go we are puting foam and floor this weekend and its done can't wait


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Overwatchmike said:


> Just picked up a project boat and will be spending this winter redoing it. Not a scratch or dent on it. Transom will need redone and a new floor. Also noticed some rivets that are missing heads. Almost seems like they corroded and popped on the way home? I'll try to post pics as we go.





Overwatchmike said:


> Just picked up a project boat and will be spending this winter redoing it. Not a scratch or dent on it. Transom will need redone and a new floor. Also noticed some rivets that are missing heads. Almost seems like they corroded and popped on the way home? I'll try to post pics as we go.


My friends boat needs transom replaced. It's a 24' Sea Ray fiberglass. Could this be done by back yard hacks like us or should we not even mess with it? Just thinking about a winter project


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

This is an aluminum and won't be to bad. I'm not sure about fiberglass, I wouldn't try tackling that job myself.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Overwatchmike said:


> This is an aluminum and won't be to bad. I'm not sure about fiberglass, I wouldn't try tackling that job myself.


That is what I am thinking myself... good luck on yours..she looks like a beauty


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Give is some pics & location info on your missing rivets. Starcrafts of that era had a couple of issues that you should look for & address if they are present in. Your hull. More later. Mike


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Mike, as of right now the missing rivets are located above the water line on the transom (6 total) and the rest are between the keel and spray rail. I still need to go over it with a fine tooth comb but I haven't found any cracked aluminum yet. Will know more once we pull up the floor.

Amazing thing is that the bilge pump and live well pumps work. Even after sitting for 5 plus years covered with a pile of wet rotting leaves. I'll still replace them with new ones.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Plans for this boat are to fix / replace broken pieces. Floor will be vinyl. I have an old (early 80's) Mercury 90 to mount on it. Once done it will be used at my cabin in Ontario and possibly a break wall duck boat.

I am going to buy another plate for my Terrova and RAM ball for ff so I can use them on this boat and my Erie boat.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Starcrafts of this age usually do not have spray rail braces unless they have been updated. The purpose of these braces is to strengthen the spray rail & prevent cracks from forming. I'm pretty sure that the manufacturer didn't start adding the extra reinforcements until around 1983 or so. I was at Starcraft's week long aluminum boat repair school right about the time your boat was built since we sold that brand from the late 50's through the early 90's. These hulls traditionally show hard use in 3 areas, & we've already mentioned spray rail cracks. Looking at the side of the hull appx. 4-5" above the spray rail, there will be a pair of rivets above each rib if the boat has the additional spray rail braces. These pairs will be spaced about 4-5" apart as well. The second area to examine closely is on the underside of the hull at the outer end of each rib. Usually there are 4 rivets at the end of each rib that are spaced at appx 2"x4". This outer set of rivets tend to loosen up over time & there will actually be cracks in the aluminum hull skin in boats that have seen hard use. The third area is in the bow area of the hull below the waterline. Early hulls didn't have as many braces (that run fore-aft) in this area. Feel free to call me if you have any questions. Mike Bruns Celina,OH 419-305-8111


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Mike, took a few photo's of the rivets and what I am talking about today. Looks like the rivets just corroded away? Never seen anything like it before.








These are on the transom.








This would be about midship. You can see the keel, and spray rail I am talking about.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

I really like the boat....it'll be a great fishing vessel when finished. CC boats aren't that common around here, much more so in the south. Lots of fishing room! Keep us posted!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

it almost makes me think someone replaced those rivets at some point with steel rivets. those 2 metals always corrode when they touch each other. The rust stain would be proof of that


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

That's what I would have thought but these still have the factory paint over top of them. The rust stain you see in the pick is from the transom bailer up top.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

The spray rail is the is the V-shaped protrusion just above the zig-zag row of rivets that join the hull side to the bottom panel. I can't tell from your pics if your boat has had spray rail braces added. The pairs of rivets I described are going to be above your blue stripe in line with the individual ribs. Directly below the zig-zag row of rivets you can clearly see the rivets that are at the end of the rib (on the hull bottom). That's the other area I would inspect closely for the rib end cracks.....which occur in the bottom hull panel. Mike


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Also, I've seen random rivets that have been affected by the corrosion that you noticed. It could be a form of galvanic corrosion. Simply stated, a 12 volt system electrical system attached to a metal boat suspended in water that is 'trying' to find a ground. I'm certainly no scientist, but that's my simplified explanation. Also, certain bodies of water tend to have some strange mineral content that will cause that white corrosion to form more readily. I've taken apart some lower units that spent most of there service life in MI lakes that had a bunch of this corrosion on the threads of the lower unit & water pump bolts.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

.....& the lower portion of your hull appears to be unpainted, which isn't helping to prevent the corrosion from forming either. I would absolutely recommend an additional anode on the transom. I would thru-bolt it & run a wire to the ground side of your main /starting battery. Starcraft may have already installed one at the factory. Mike


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for all tour help Mike! I'm sure I will have a ton of questions as I go deeper into the project. I'll send you a pm with my phone number.

As far as replacement rivets go..... I'm looking at bull frog rivets right now. Caulking them with the 3m 3200 marine stuff and going very slowly on the rivet gun to make sure I get a good deal. I may go thru next spring and apply Gluvit (sp?) to the rivets. I'll be pulling the floor in the next couple of weeks and will wait to replace rivets until I can see them from the inside as well. Right now I have 28 rivets that are missing heads and or corroded. Most of these are on the unpainted bottom section.

Unfortunately I do not know the whole story of the boat. What I do know is that it was given to a used car salesman and the gentleman passed away. Friend bought it and it sat for 5 years. As I've said before, the haul is mint! I cannot find a scratch or dent on it.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> My friends boat needs transom replaced. It's a 24' Sea Ray fiberglass. Could this be done by back yard hacks like us or should we not even mess with it? Just thinking about a winter project


Yes it can be done inboard or outboard go to you tube and watch Frisco boaters vidieos


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Mike, do you know if these boats came with the fuel tank in the bow? I'm still trying to figure out if the platform at the front of the boat was made or came from the factory this way.


----------



## Richardstover3 (Jun 13, 2017)

I have a 1982 StarCraft and mine has a platform in it and it came with 2 6 gallon omc cans


----------



## w103tws (Mar 20, 2015)

are you certain the corrosion spots are rivets? I had an aluminum smokercraft with marks like that all over the transom. They were not from rivets corroding. It was the from the transom corroding from the inside out. They would start out as a little blister and over the course of a few weeks/months they would open up and look exactly like what you have. They would also weep water. I ended up having to cut the bad spots out and fill with marine epoxy. That was just a temp fix. I should have replaced the transom and outer skin to do it properly. Hope that's not what you have


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes they are rivets. You can't tell from the picture but there is an actual line of them across the transom. They are for the floor bracing on the inside.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Where do you live Mike?
My '71, the splash rail cracked & rivets popped,,, my friends '80 something, the bow strap cracked. I still have about 80 rivets in a drawer,,,, your welcome to 'em if your close by.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

There's a few things you need to know about how to properly 'set' new peen style rivets. Also, length selection is very important to ensure that the exposed section of rivet shank draws down evenly & tight. If you call me I'll give you a few pointers.....it's easier to discuss this directly so I can answer your questions. Mike Bruns Celina,OH 419-305-8111


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

That's a great boat you have there! I rehabbed an 84 version of the same boat last year and posted a thread here about it. Check it out, maybe it can help.
I'll be watching your work with great interest!

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/fixed-up-my-fishing-boat.308603/


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Just got back from my cabin and will be starting the tear down on the boat. Mike, I will call you once things are progressing. Thanks for the offer for help. Fishmeister, I sent you a pm


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sure. If I'm unable to answer when you call just leave a brief message & I'll return your call ASAP.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally got a chance to get the project from my parents and bring it home. Immediately started working on the tear down. All old rigging has been removed, front railing, leaves, trash, junk, old carpet, livewell, and started tearing down the home made front casting deck. Floor is actually in better shape than I originally thought. Hoping to get the rest of the front torn down and starting to take the transom apart this week.


----------

